# Balconies at Type A Dwelling Units



## JigglyPuff (Apr 6, 2021)

Are there any accessibility requirements for balconies for a Type A dwelling unit? I was thinking at the very least that I need a turning radius, but I'm not seeing anything in the 2020 Minnesota Accessibility Code under Section 1002.3.2. A balcony is NOT a room so it shouldn't be needed, correct?

1002.3.2 Turning space.​All rooms served by an accessible route shall provide a turning space complying with Section 304.


----------



## RLGA (Apr 6, 2021)

Correct, however, you are looking at the wrong section. Section 1002.3.2 is for Accessible Units; Section 1003.3.2 is for Type A Units.

To reinforce this interpretation, look at Exception 6 to Section 1003.5.


----------



## JigglyPuff (Apr 6, 2021)

RLGA said:


> Correct, however, you are looking at the wrong section. Section 1002.3.2 is for Accessible Units; Section 1003.3.2 is for Type A Units.
> 
> To reinforce this interpretation, look at Exception 6 to Section 1003.5.


Here's what exception 6 says...

6. At other than the primary entrance door, where exterior space dimensions of balconies are less than the required maneuvering clearance, door maneuvering clearance is not required on the exterior side of the door.

This is in regards to door maneuvering clearance though...


----------



## JigglyPuff (Apr 6, 2021)

I guess my question should've been "what is the required maneuvering clearance" being talked about in exception 6?

Are they saying if no turning radius works on the balcony, you basically don't need the door maneuvering clearance on the exterior side of the door?


----------



## RLGA (Apr 6, 2021)

JigglyPuff said:


> I guess my question should've been "what is the required maneuvering clearance" being talked about in exception 6?
> 
> Are they saying if no turning radius works on the balcony, you basically don't need the door maneuvering clearance on the exterior side of the door?


On the contrary, since the maneuvering clearance is not required, it is safe to say that a turning space is also not required since the turning space requires more room than the maneuvering clearance.


----------



## JigglyPuff (Apr 6, 2021)

Ah...I guess this makes sense. Thanks!


----------

